# Vancouver review and photos posted



## abbekit (Oct 15, 2008)

For anyone who might be interested my review of the Club Intrawest Vancouver has been posted.  We loved the resort and loved Vancouver.  The photos of the unit have been added to my Picasa page linked below.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 15, 2008)

Club Intrawest Vancouver is located inside the Sheraton Wall Center in down town Vancouver.  It occupies 3 high floors of the skyscraper hotel. 

There are 3 size units: Studio, 1 bd/1bath & 1 bed /2 bath.  The 1 bd/2bath units are big and very nice. The other size units are really pretty small.


----------



## abbekit (Oct 16, 2008)

We had the studio unit which was just fine for two people (one queen size bed).  No sofa bed or extra sleeping space for more than two (max occupancy in this unit was two).  The kitchenette was more than adequate for our needs (and we did eat in during breakfast and several times for dinner).  The bathroom was larger than many full size one bedroom condos.  Also plenty of closet and drawer space in the unit for us.

It was much better than just staying in a hotel or B&B for a full week but certainly not as large as a one or two bedroom condo.   For us the deciding factor in choosing this place over a larger 1 BR unit at another resort was the location (28th-30th floors on top of the Sheraton with incredible city views) and the amenities of a full service first class hotel.  Totally different from any timeshare we've ever experienced in our 20+ timeshare trades.

We'd go back in a flash as we loved this place and loved Vancouver.  If you must have a larger unit there are other options in the city.


----------

